# Silvermist Maltese, Warwick Qld



## Katie004

Hi, has anyone bought a puppy from this particular breeder? If so was everything ok? I'm looking at buying a little girl from her but want some references first. Thanks


----------



## aprilb

I have not purchased a dog from this breeder, but I would not get that puppy, if I were you. This appears to be a puppy mill. This breeder has "100 acres", "cages", and does not show her dogs. Puppy mill puppies are going to have more health problems, because no thought goes into breeding them. The photos I saw were not good representations of Maltese, IMO. What area are you in? Perhaps we can direct you to some ethical show breeders. Good luck!!!


----------



## whiteluv

I'm looking for baby too! good luck sweetie!


----------



## Katie004

Thank you for the quick reply. I live in Coomera, half way between Brisbane and the Gold Coast. I have contacted another breeder by the name of Barry Woodburn, If I remember correctly he goes by Chaniekan Maltese. I can't however, find a web page for him although he is on the Maltese Kennel Club of NSW committee, if this helps? Thanks again


----------



## Katie004

*Sorry I left out details and should have been more clear.*

Thank you for the quick reply. I live in Coomera, (Queensland, Australia) it's half way between Brisbane and the Gold Coast. I contacted another breeder by the name of Barry Woodburn, If I remember correctly he goes by Chaniekan Maltese. However, I can't find a web page for him. I do know that he is on the Maltese Kennel Club of NSW committee, and he does show his dogs, I have put a link below, if you scroll down the page his dogs are listed under a couple of headings. I presume he shows with others as his name always appears with someone elses. I hope this information helps? Thanks again. 

Dogz Online - The Pure Breed Dog Community of Australia


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum

My Dakota is from Barry - he's great! He actively shows and at the time I got Dakota, he was studying to become a show judge - so he knows a LOT about what he is doing. Dakota will be 5 in June, so I haven't had contact with Barry very recently.

He got some wins at this years Royal Easter Show!

Royal Agricultural Society of NSW

I wouldn't hesitate in recommending Barry.


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum

Also - Barry will let a pup go to a new home at 8 weeks - the AMA (American Maltese Association) has a 12 week rule - so to a lot of people, letting puppies go at 8 weeks may be seen as 'unethical' - In Australia, we don't have the 12 week rule. If you were to go with Barry, and feel uncomfortable with the 8 week age - you can always ask him to keep the puppy longer. I asked him to keep Dakota an extra week, so she came home to me aged 9 weeks.


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum

Katie004 said:


> Thank you for the quick reply. I live in Coomera, (Queensland, Australia) it's half way between Brisbane and the Gold Coast. I contacted another breeder by the name of Barry Woodburn, If I remember correctly he goes by Chaniekan Maltese. However, I can't find a web page for him. I do know that he is on the Maltese Kennel Club of NSW committee, and he does show his dogs, I have put a link below, if you scroll down the page his dogs are listed under a couple of headings. I presume he shows with others as his name always appears with someone elses. I hope this information helps? Thanks again.
> 
> Dogz Online - The Pure Breed Dog Community of Australia


When there is more than one name listed, this means that they co-own the dog - so Barry, or the other owner would show the dog. Showing a dog can be very expensive, and is also very time consuming. So co-ownership means that Barry is getting his dogs out into the ring, but may not always be the one showing them.


----------



## Katie004

*So confused now!!*

Hi Harley and Dakota's mum, you have me very confused now!! I just got off the phone from an accredited breeder (accredited by the Qld CCC) and although he has no puppies available, he advised me against buying a pup from Barry. He said that Barry's dogs were beautiful, little dogs however, they have some genetic issue that is known in Maltese. Breeders are apparantly meant to be doing DNA testing so that they do not breed dogs with this problem. He said that Barry does not do testing and the vast majority of his dogs end up either costing the owners thousands of dollars or the poor little things just die, with no warning at all. From the sounds of it though, your little one from Barry has had no problems, so I wonder if this is all not a bit exaggerated or perhaps a bit of bias on the part of the breeder?? On another note, I mentioned Silvermist to him and he said flat out to "stay away" she is no good. She is not clean and should have been closed down a long long time ago. I just feel so sorry for the pups that she does have there as well as the grown dogs, it's just not right.


----------



## Luna'sMom

There are no DNA tests for Maltese as far as I know. 

Barry does have some beautiful dogs. Dakota is beautiful, has a great temperament and is very healthy. But he is in a different state so you might prefer to purchase from someone you can meet and see their dogs first. 

I definitely would avoid Silvermist. 

I would strongly reccomend you get in contact with Hilary Barton (Soie Maltese) - she has beautiful dogs, is located in QLD and shows regularly. I have met her and her dogs and they seem very healthy, have good temperaments and are BEAUTIFUL (the coats are amazing). I nearly purchased a little boy from her a few years ago 

Dogz Online Member Profile is a link to her breeder profile on Dogzonline - the Australian Purebred dog forum. 

She would also know other reputable breeders to refer you to!


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum

Wow, first I've heard of it - but then again, I am not looking for another pup, so am not speaking with any breeders.

Did the person tell you what genetic problems exactly he believed was in Barry's lines? Heart, liver, other? Now you have me curious.

Dakota is perfectly healthy, she's never had any heath problems. She had her annual check up last weekend & got a clean bill of health - except she does need to have a dental, but vet said that's not urgent - and of course, needing to have her teeth cleaned can't be considered genetic.

If I were you, I would call Barry, and flat out ask him about what the other breeder has told you - at least that way you are going directly to the source, and not getting 2nd hand opinions.

I can't 'defend' Barry as such, because I don't know what the specific health problems are - all I can say is that I have a healthy little girl, who has had no health problems in the nearly 5 years I have had her - I guess that puts me in the 'minority' according to the other breeder.


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum

Luna'sMom said:


> There are no DNA tests for Maltese as far as I know.
> 
> Barry does have some beautiful dogs. Dakota is beautiful, has a great temperament and is very healthy. But he is in a different state so you might prefer to purchase from someone you can meet and see their dogs first.
> 
> I definitely would avoid Silvermist.
> 
> I would strongly reccomend you get in contact with Hilary Barton (Soie Maltese) - she has beautiful dogs, is located in QLD and shows regularly. I have met her and her dogs and they seem very healthy, have good temperaments and are BEAUTIFUL (the coats are amazing). I nearly purchased a little boy from her a few years ago
> 
> Dogz Online Member Profile is a link to her breeder profile on Dogzonline - the Australian Purebred dog forum.
> 
> She would also know other reputable breeders to refer you to!


Thanks Kylie! I was hoping you would see this thread because you have MUCH more knowledge on our Aussie breeders than I do!


----------



## Katie004

Hi Kylie,
Thank you so much. I have sent off an email to Hilary, I really do hope she can help. My children were so excited that we were going to get a new little one and were quite let down when they found out about the perils of Silvermist. I'm surprised a place like that is allowed to keep running, as I've said before it's just wrong. I shall keep my fingers crossed that Hilary can help. I know that Barry said he could transport a little girl up to me but it's not the same as getting to meet and greet first. Also I'm a tad apprehensive about such a small puppy traveling alone in a plane...call me silly and slightly over protective...my kids do...but I would worry that the experience, if not pleasant could affect her in a negative way. Any thoughts on this?


----------



## Katie004

Hi Jacqui, 
The breeder I spoke with said that he couldn't remember the exact name, it is apparantly a long medical term. His wife who is the one that is the main breeder is not at home at the momment, she is currently away at a show and won't be back until Monday evening. Some of the shows that were due to happen in the beginning of the year had to be postponed due to the floods and as such are on this long weekend. 
He never mentioned any of the organs. What he did say was that they had a fit/seizure of some sort and in many cases just simply pass away. Again, I'm not sure of all of the details because he couldn't give me the correct term, so I couldn't 'google' it! As I said before, he may just be exaggerating things, I don't know. He did seem very knowledgeable about Maltese and the problems they do have. He also spoke very highly of his wife's work, with attempting to eliminate any issues that the breed does have. You can look them up if you like and maybe contact them, ask them/him what he is referring too. Their profile is on dogz online, they are Maltice Maltese
Dogz Online Member Profile
Sorry I couldn't tell you any more than I have, especially after you have all been so helpful.


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum

Katie004 said:


> Hi Jacqui,
> The breeder I spoke with said that he couldn't remember the exact name, it is apparantly a long medical term. His wife who is the one that is the main breeder is not at home at the momment, she is currently away at a show and won't be back until Monday evening. Some of the shows that were due to happen in the beginning of the year had to be postponed due to the floods and as such are on this long weekend.
> He never mentioned any of the organs. What he did say was that they had a fit/seizure of some sort and in many cases just simply pass away. Again, I'm not sure of all of the details because he couldn't give me the correct term, so I couldn't 'google' it! As I said before, he may just be exaggerating things, I don't know. He did seem very knowledgeable about Maltese and the problems they do have. He also spoke very highly of his wife's work, with attempting to eliminate any issues that the breed does have. You can look them up if you like and maybe contact them, ask them/him what he is referring too. Their profile is on dogz online, they are Maltice Maltese
> Dogz Online Member Profile
> Sorry I couldn't tell you any more than I have, especially after you have all been so helpful.


I have heard of Maltice, and they sure do have some beauties!!

I'm quite sad to hear of these problems for the poor little ones and their unsuspecting owners, and I am very thankful my little one is as healthy as a horse!

Good luck in your search Katie! Keep us posted on how you go with Kylie's recommendation!


----------



## Luna'sMom

Katie004 said:


> Hi Jacqui,
> The breeder I spoke with said that he couldn't remember the exact name, it is apparantly a long medical term. His wife who is the one that is the main breeder is not at home at the momment, she is currently away at a show and won't be back until Monday evening. Some of the shows that were due to happen in the beginning of the year had to be postponed due to the floods and as such are on this long weekend.
> He never mentioned any of the organs. What he did say was that they had a fit/seizure of some sort and in many cases just simply pass away. Again, I'm not sure of all of the details because he couldn't give me the correct term, so I couldn't 'google' it! As I said before, he may just be exaggerating things, I don't know. He did seem very knowledgeable about Maltese and the problems they do have. He also spoke very highly of his wife's work, with attempting to eliminate any issues that the breed does have. You can look them up if you like and maybe contact them, ask them/him what he is referring too. Their profile is on dogz online, they are Maltice Maltese
> Dogz Online Member Profile
> Sorry I couldn't tell you any more than I have, especially after you have all been so helpful.



Maltice is a well known breeder - I'm sure you would be happy with a puppy from them or Soie (or another recommended breeder). 

I'm sure Barry has perfectly healthy dogs - Dakota is gorgeous, Luna is from a related line of dogs (and is healthy) and his dogs can be found in many of the top Australian/NZ Maltese breeder's lines. 

Sometimes breeders can be very gossipy - genetic diseases do pop up from time to time (sometimes there is nothing that can be done about this) - all breeders have them... or will at one point. Just because it popped up at one point doesn't mean its still there (if the breeder took steps to avoid using affected dogs/lines etc). The show world in Australia is very small so it can get "gossipy" and very "political"... so listen and do your own research. 

I would say choosing a breeder from nearby is a good choice so that you can meet the parents, breeder etc. That is the only reason I pointed you towards other breeders besides Barry :thumbsup: 

The major genetic issues in Maltese are Luxating Patellas (loose knee caps) and liver shunts (fairly rare in Australia, as far as I know). There are no DNA tests for these  yet! 


Let us know how it goes :w00t:


----------



## Kayspad

*Chaniekan*

Who is the accredited breeder who advised you against buying a puppy from Barry Woodburn? I have been involved with Maltese for 30 years, bred and exhibited in NSW and have known Barry and his dogs for most of those years, and I find it horrendous that he could be slated like this, what is the genetic issue that is being referred to? I would ask the accredited breeder in Qld what it is and then refer it back to Barry. What a terrible inaccurate thing to say "his dogs end up costing the owners thousands of dollars or the poor little things just die, with no warning at all" it is outright slander. It makes me so angry and sad when I see breeders being slated by other breeders. 
Kayspad


----------



## CloudClan

Kayspad said:


> Who is the accredited breeder who advised you against buying a puppy from Barry Woodburn? I have been involved with Maltese for 30 years, bred and exhibited in NSW and have known Barry and his dogs for most of those years, and I find it horrendous that he could be slated like this, what is the genetic issue that is being referred to? I would ask the accredited breeder in Qld what it is and then refer it back to Barry. What a terrible inaccurate thing to say "his dogs end up costing the owners thousands of dollars or the poor little things just die, with no warning at all" it is outright slander. It makes me so angry and sad when I see breeders being slated by other breeders.
> Kayspad


I agree. I am not familiar with these breeders, but I see a lot of red flags in those statements that suggest inflamtory gossip rather than actual first hand credible knowledge. 

Like one person said, there is no DNA testing for health related issues available in Maltese at this time, so that part jumped out at me.

Every breeder who has been involved with any breed for any length of time will have health issues come up. So saying that any one breeder's dogs have health issues in the way it was stated here, seems like just an inflamatory comment that seems to have been made out of an attempt to defame rather than inform. 

In the AMA we have rules against such damaging commentary.


----------



## Luna'sMom

Kayspad said:


> Who is the accredited breeder who advised you against buying a puppy from Barry Woodburn? I have been involved with Maltese for 30 years, bred and exhibited in NSW and have known Barry and his dogs for most of those years, and I find it horrendous that he could be slated like this, what is the genetic issue that is being referred to? I would ask the accredited breeder in Qld what it is and then refer it back to Barry. What a terrible inaccurate thing to say "his dogs end up costing the owners thousands of dollars or the poor little things just die, with no warning at all" it is outright slander. It makes me so angry and sad when I see breeders being slated by other breeders.
> Kayspad


Welcome to the board! Lovely to see another Auzzie :aktion033: 

It was probably someone who was jealous of his dogs... or heard something at a show. Unfortunately things like that happen - it seems to be very political. Gotta have a thick skin. Fortunately most of us could see the comment for what it was and realise that it wasn't very truthful. 

Barry has beautiful dogs and anyone would be lucky to get one of his pups :wub: My Luna comes from a related line and Dakota is soooo adorable! 

One of my favourite things to do is look at the top show maltese and drool over the photos... it's what keeps me going till I can get my own show puppy :blush: 

Hopefully the OP finds a nice puppy from a breeder in QLD - so they can meet the breeder and parents etc.


----------



## Katie004

Hello, I'm sorry if I have caused any problems. I posted the questions I did because I felt like things that were said to me may have been exaggerated or just plain wrong. I was hoping that the others on the forum maybe able to help. I have spoken to SOOOOO many breeders and after a while you get to see/learn who are the helpful ones. In regards to Barry, I actually spoke to a Qld breeder's husband. He said that he didn't know the name of the issue, so I looked/googled information on all health issues with dogs and the only thing that could come anywhere close to what he is referring to are liver shunts. So I asked Barry if he had any of this in the past. Let me say he was very honest, he said no, he said that he had a couple of little ones with heart murmurs that had gone to his daughters and he had one that had epilepsy, but, as with humans, we are not all perfect and to assume that every child you have is going to be 100 percent healthy is just not reality. We all hope for health but it's not guaranteed. Barry struck me to be a lovely man and very helpful. Chaniekan, I actually think I sent you an email directly (this weekend) asking you about puppies. Barry was going to call me in a week and let me know how the puppies were going. Fingers crossed. It doesn't help anyone, breeder or perspective new owners, when breeders engage in gossip and especially if they say things that aren't true. I'm grateful for this forum it has been a wonderful, helpful source of information. If it wasn't for this I may have been left thinking that what I'd been told was true. I can't thank you all enough. 


----------



## Kayspad

*Chaniekan*

Hi Katie. I am so glad you replied to my post, I heard of this thread through a friend, I joined the list to read for myself. Barry, all through the years has worked hard to improve the breed and he does breed some beautiful dogs, he would never jeopardise his lines or name by breeding from genetically unsound dogs. If you do get a puppy from him you will be over the moon. I will stay on the list and if I can help in anyway..I will.
PS You didn't cause any problems
Kays pad


----------



## Luna'sMom

Kayspad said:


> Hi Katie. I am so glad you replied to my post, I heard of this thread through a friend, I joined the list to read for myself. Barry, all through the years has worked hard to improve the breed and he does breed some beautiful dogs, he would never jeopardise his lines or name by breeding from genetically unsound dogs. If you do get a puppy from him you will be over the moon. I will stay on the list and if I can help in anyway..I will.
> PS You didn't cause any problems
> Kays pad



I hope you both stay :aktion033: Jacqui and I love to see other Australians on the forums. 

Katie share some photos when you can - we love seeing puppies :wub:


----------



## Kayspad

*Chaniekan*

_I am going to stay on and will get another Maltese lover to join also. I have to work out how to post some pics up,_
_Kayspad_


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum

Luna'sMom said:


> I hope you both stay :aktion033: Jacqui and I love to see other Australians on the forums.
> 
> Katie share some photos when you can - we love seeing puppies :wub:


Yes we do love to see others from down under here!!

I stand by my original recommendation of Barry, I found him very honest & trustworthy and it's very obvious he's all about the breed! He opened his home to me to visit when Dakota was just a few weeks old & was very patient with all my questions.

Katie I'm so glad you were able to call & speak to him yourself. Please keep us posted!!


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum

Kayspad said:


> _I am going to stay on and will get another Maltese lover to join also. I have to work out how to post some pics up,_
> _Kayspad_


Welcome!! Please stick with it to work out the pictures, would love to get to know you & your pup/s!!


----------



## Kayspad

This is Anton, he is 10 an a half months, his name is Chaniekan Its All About Me. He is a lovely little boy and a delight to live with. Hope the pic goes up.
Kayspad


----------



## Snowbody

Kayspad said:


> This is Anton, he is 10 an a half months, his name is Chaniekan Its All About Me. He is a lovely little boy and a delight to live with. Hope the pic goes up.
> Kayspad


:Welcome 4: And what a handsome boy Anton is. :wub: If you get a minute you should post to the Introduce Yourself forum on here so that everyone can get to know you. I know they'd love to see this gorgeous boy
And the same for Katieoo4. We'd love to see Coco and have you introduce her to us.


----------



## Luna'sMom

Kayspad said:


> This is Anton, he is 10 an a half months, his name is Chaniekan Its All About Me. He is a lovely little boy and a delight to live with. Hope the pic goes up.
> Kayspad


Wow just check out that pigment :wub: he is gorgeous! 

I hope your friend joins up as well :thumbsup:


----------



## ShmoochiePooch

I bought a Maltese from Barry Woodburn almost 2years ago, and have had NO ISSUES at all. Perfectly little dog, FANTASTIC temperament (he is basically like a living teddy bear, so very cuddly), and is gorgeous! Ignore the rumours, Barry is lovely. And I had the puppy flown from Barry up to Brisbane and did not have an issue. The dog wasn't traumatised or anything like that.

I actually found this forum because I was trying to find Barry's contact details as I am thinking of buying a second maltese and would love to go through this breeder again as it went so well last time.

Just thought I would just make a contribution and stand up for Barry  xox


----------



## GK1

Katie004 said:


> Hi, has anyone bought a puppy from this particular breeder? If so was everything ok? I'm looking at buying a little girl from her but want some references first. Thanks


I had a male Maltese from Silvermist in 2015. He was such an adorable dog we loved him so much. My dog started to have issues since he was 6 months old with his knee issues. Then when he become 1 we found out that it wasn't only the knee, he has Hip dysplasia. Then when he became 2 years old, he wasn't well we brought him to the vet and found out that he has Auto immune disease called Thrombocytopenia which his blood cells attacking his blood platelet. He had to have Steroids for 2 years. It was such a hearbreaking time to take care of our sick boy we loved so much. Also the vet bill cost us about $15000 that time.
Then he fight his disease well enough and he was good since he became 4. We were so happy to see him healthy again.

Unfortunately this year he became 6, he had seizure and we brought him to the hospital again. Found out he has Liver issue plus Meningitis (Inflammation in brain). The vet also did every test and this is also related to auto-immue system. He fight really hard but this time he couldn't win. And all MRI & hospitalisation cost us another $20000.

More I love my dog so much - I cannot believe my dog could have so much of issues since young. Before I got my dog from silvermist I never researched anything. I don't want anybody to experience the same thing as I do. Our family is deeply sa.

I hope my post is helpful to make right decision.


----------



## Happy owner

Katie004 said:


> Hi, has anyone bought a puppy from this particular breeder? If so was everything ok? I'm looking at buying a little girl from her but want some references first. Thanks


Yes, I bought a puppy 11 years ago. The transaction and delivery to Adelaide went very smoothly. Great communication with breaded. Couldn’t be happier with the dog. Healthy puppy, extremely good nature, friendly, loving. Everyone falls in love with him. Highly recommend.


----------

